# It's been forever. MAJOR UPDATE! Oh, and we have a new addition :)



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well Hello Go Pit-Bull family!!

I sincerely apologize for being away for so long.

It feels like forever since I've posted any sort of updates for you guys.

A lot has changed. Good changes though!

Molly and Annie are fantastic! Better than ever, really.

Annie turned 1 only July 18th, and Molly just made 2 November 16th.
Annie now weighs 65 pounds and Physically fit Molly weighs 42.

It's so hard to believe how fast time is passing...

Anyway..

We recently bought a house about four months ago, and they absolutely love it here. They finally have a huge back yard to run and play in.:roll:

I started a new job about 8 months ago, and I absolutely LOVE it. I'm the Manager at Pet Paradise Resort, New Orleans. It's a dog boarding, daycare resort. A major upside... My babies get to come to work with me daily! 

They love it there! Oddly enough, they adore other dogs too.

Anyway, Enough of that!

Here are some updates pictures of the girls...

Molly& Annie..


















































Completely inseparable...
























Our groomer at work painted their nails black and gold. WHO DAT!

































































The little boy is Roman. He is our awesome neighbor's son.
The girls love him dearly.









































A few random ones..
Camping out with Annie 








Heading to PetCo. with Ayla (My best friend's rescue pittie. She's 6 months.)








Molly at PetCo. 








Play date with Ayla.








Ann Buggg








Molly about to get clean!








Ayla & Molly








Ayla








Annie cuddling with pillows.








Molly cuddling with pillows...








Molly and Uncle Ryan








Annie looking mighty comfy with Daddy.

































And Now I'd like to introduce everyone to our Newest Addition ACE.

Ace is an American Bulldog, Pit mix. His mother is an American Bulldog and his father is a "pit bull". He just made 12 weeks Monday and is a pretty hefty boy weighing in at 19 pounds. We rescued him while we were visiting family in Alabama about three weeks ago. Ace came from the Cullman County Animal Shelter and was on the urgent list.

We absolutely adore him already. He is the biggest ham, and the calmest puppy that I have EVER owned. He's so "chill" and laid back, it amazes me. Very intelligent, and obedient. But really, the sweetest thing EVER!

Here are some pictures.. 
Enjoy:roll:

Right after we signed the papers! My mom holding him 








Then, the seven hour car ride home. Which he was PERFECT!








And here are some random ones 

























































Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG that pup just stole the show lol, adorable... They all look so great and grown up now lol, LOVE the black and gold nails as well those are awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oops! Forgot some!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> OMG that pup just stole the show lol, adorable... They all look so great and grown up now lol, LOVE the black and gold nails as well those are awesome. Thanks for the update.


Thanks ma'am!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

GORGEOUS pack you have there;
Every single one is amazing looking!

Good job on the rescue too!
He is gonna be a big boy.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Its amazing how different camera angles can radically skew your perception. That 3rd pic of Ace, he looks huge and I was wondering if Molly was just very small. But in the following pics, I get a better idea of his size. Neat stuff! Good find! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

They look amazing!!! Annie sure has matured nicly! the new babie is adorable are you gonna get jim a crop like the girls?


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Agree, really lovely girls and boy 

looks like you could play chess on Mollys nose markings bless her


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Great pics of great dogs!!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I think im in love with your dogs!!  Great pictures!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha.. people who have apbts totally know what the term "dog room" means.. up:

Great lookin crew, healthy happy, and full of vigor.. Love them frisbie dog shots.. Great Pics!!!!! 
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

What an absolutely beautiful pack of pups you have. I love them all and can't wait to see Ace mature.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love them! The lil guy is adorable!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Its amazing how different camera angles can radically skew your perception. That 3rd pic of Ace, he looks huge and I was wondering if Molly was just very small. But in the following pics, I get a better idea of his size. Neat stuff! Good find! :thumbsup:


Thanks 

It is! I will say that some pictures make him look bigger than what he really is. Just by being closer to the camera than the girls. Molly is petite though. She is very lean and has a small bone structure compared to Annie and Ace. She only stands 19 inches tall.



Aireal said:


> They look amazing!!! Annie sure has matured nicly! the new babie is adorable are you gonna get jim a crop like the girls?


Thank you!!!
I believe Annie is still growing and putting weight on.

But No ma'am,  His ears will be staying natural!



MaxSBT said:


> Agree, really lovely girls and boy
> 
> looks like you could play chess on Mollys nose markings bless her


Haha! Yes! She is one of a kind  && Thank you!



NoWuCmE... said:


> Great pics of great dogs!!


Aw, Thank you 



BastienBully said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I think im in love with your dogs!!  Great pictures!


You are too kind!

Thank you! 



Firehazard said:


> hahaha.. people who have apbts totally know what the term "dog room" means.. up:
> 
> Great lookin crew, healthy happy, and full of vigor.. Love them frisbie dog shots.. Great Pics!!!!!
> Thanks for sharing...


Lol, you are completely right about the dog room! I don't know what I would do without my "dog room"!

And Thanks for the kind words. Very appreciative. 



Luvum said:


> What an absolutely beautiful pack of pups you have. I love them all and can't wait to see Ace mature.


Oh I know. I'm extremely curious about what he will turn out like.

I'll definitely keep you guys updated on him 

&&
Thank you!

The babies say thank you also!:woof:



meganc66 said:


> Love them! The lil guy is adorable!


Thanks ma'am! 



Sucker For A Rednose said:


> GORGEOUS pack you have there;
> Every single one is amazing looking!
> 
> Good job on the rescue too!
> He is gonna be a big boy.


Thank you!!!:roll:

They're all laying next to me at the moment taking in, and enjoying ALL of the compliments they are getting.

Spoiled pups.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to see everyone and the new pup looks adorable!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great pictures!! you new pups ears are awesome! All your crew is great! Wonderful pictures! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

the girls look great!!! the new addition is adorable!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I was just wondering about your dogs the other day.They are looking as good as ever and I LOVE your new pup!He's adorable!I don't think anybody could turn down that face.
Congrats on the new house and pup!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!


I promise to keep everyone updated.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey you :hug: good to see you back. The girls are looking great. So grown up now, OMG and the new guy is just totally adorable!! I'm lovin that bulldog face. He's gunna be a big boy. I can't wait to see this little guy grow, thanks for sharing with us, and don't stay away so long next time


----------

